# Request: eBay Auction Watch



## Mr Markus (Dec 6, 2005)

I think the subject says it all. It would be nice to pop over during commerical breaks or pausing to check on an auctions status.

Not knowing how the Yahoo HME stores it settings ... this might need to be offered by TiVo ( and eBay ?) to cache your HME settings with your eBay ID, just like the Yahoo HMEs.

eBay item numbers are all numbers so they can be entered from the remote's keypad.

The auctions could either be manually deleted or could be deleted automatically after a period of time of their completion.

This is benefit to both buyers and sellers.

Mr Markus


----------



## cheezus (Jan 29, 2002)

how about this for setup... what if the app simply gave you access to the "watching" items in "my ebay"?

I've been looking for a project to get started on. Anyone know if ebay has xml/soap services?
edit: just did a simple google. ebay has a java api even  This is looking promising.


----------



## cheezus (Jan 29, 2002)

wow, it gets even better

http://one151.fairmarket.net/DevZon...tm?href=UserFeatures-Replicating_My_eBay.html

there's an api call for getting the items in my ebay, and it looks to include watching

I'll look into this more after dinner

In the meanwhile: Calling all wannabe developers / anyone else who wants to help out! Let's make this a TiVo Community Forum Open Source project


----------



## brunson (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm willing to help. Looks like most of the eBay work is supplied by the API. Now it's just a matter of collecting and saving user prefs and displaying the information. 

This would mean saving your ebay password on the HME machine, which I don't have a problem with, but is a security risk. Multiple prompting could get old, but it could be cached on the running HME and forgotten after some time.

Just some idle ramblings...


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

brunson said:


> I
> This would mean saving your ebay password on the HME machine, which I don't have a problem with, but is a security risk. Multiple prompting could get old, but it could be cached on the running HME and forgotten after some time.


Assuming that the app is run on the users local computer, the password is actually saved on the computer. There's no way to store any data on the TiVo.

I may be wrong but I think ebay has a token mechanism so that you do not actually need to store the password, but just ask for it once and save the token. I haven't looked that closely at the API however.


----------



## alanlewis (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm a technical evangelist in the eBay Developers Program, and I'd be happy to offer advice on building an eBay app for Tivo HME. 

cheezus is right: the eBay API lets you do get your watch list, bidding list, and much more. The API call you want is GetMyeBayBuying. Also, apps-tv is dead-on about the token mechanism. We have built our web services so that users don't have to store their passwords or even provide them to a third-party tool at all(more about this is in the docs).

I'm the project owner of the eBay on Tivo open source project. (Google search for eBay Tivo). That project lets you search eBay listings, but it could be extended to include My eBay functionality, or someone could take some of the code to start a brand new project. The eBay on Tivo project hasn't been updated for a few months, but there is some good HME code there to work from.

Alan Lewis


----------

